# what's the purpose of this board with holes in it?



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

To the right hand of our sink, mounted on the wall, there is a roughly 6'' square with holes in it. It doesn't have a bottom so you can't put anything in it. I have no idea what it's there for and think I must be missing a trick.

It's not particularly decorative either.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Is the panel there to mount a spice rack or similar wired storage facility?


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thanks for the suggestion*

Does anyone have a wired storage unit there? If so, is it useful and where could I get one?

Thanks


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*square with holes!*

 We have on the left hand side by the hob an aluminium oblong filled with holes. When visiting Hymer at Preston I bought two chrome baskets to fit in the holes where I store my kitchen roll, foil, clingfilm, washing up liquid etc.

We visited Lidl's on another occasion and they were selling oblong wall mounted aluminium boards with holes in for post it's etc with four magnets included. I now have this on the right hand side by the sink which I use to hang my kitchen utensils from.

I expect your small square may be for a similar purpose. I have five little hooks to hang in the holes and I find the two boards very useful in a small kitchen.

I'm sure you will find a use for it.

Myfanwy


----------

